# Cb burner pro



## Danarene (Apr 20, 2011)

I need to burn images onto a cd and need my customers to not be able to load them onto their computer...only look at them...how do I do this?? Please help...or do i need a new program??

Dana


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Danarene said:


> I need to burn images onto a cd and need my customers to not be able to load them onto their computer...only look at them...how do I do this?? Please help...or do i need a new program??
> 
> Dana


that's impossible


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Danarene and welcome to TSF









The only way I can think of would be some sort of slide-show software that puts the pics into a database file. I'm not familiar with what software there is for it, but Google should be able to help :wink:

Even then, the customer(s) could still run a 'Screen-grabber' program that would capture the picture to save later.


----------



## Danarene (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much...my website online proofing has a problem so I am having to do a quick fix for my customers so they can see the proofs. 

Thanks Again

Dana


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

If thats the case, why don't you give them low-res versions, with a copyright logo on them?

I would imagine there is a program to do what you want though, and if not it's certainly possible. I have a few unrelated programs that prevent screenshots being taken whilst they are loaded, and it's easy enough to disable right-click context menus.


----------

